# Solved: system is extremely slow and everything is "not responding"



## jaz246

I need help, my Windows 7 Home Premium has become very, very slow. If I try to do anything, the program simply stops responding. I can turn on and log into the computer fine, but once it starts loading up, everything slows down. I click on the Start Menu? Not responding. Open Windows Explorer? Not responding. Open the Task Manager to close program? Task Manager is not responding. Only after several minutes do the programs become responsive again, but once I try anything else it goes back to being unresponsive. I've tried doing a system restore from three different points, all failed, and just now realized I should try starting in Safe Mode (yeah, I'm bad with computers like that), although currently I'm attempting a virus scan with AVG. I've resorted to typing this out on my phone, can you guys help out?

EDIT: gave up on virus scan, manually restarted in Safe Mode with networking. Everything was relatively quick again. Got distracted and looked at Tumblr for a few minutes. System abruptly shut off, presumably from overheating. I'm really bad at this.


----------



## replay

post all your system spec's...............


----------



## jaz246

Sorry I'm so bad at this I even had to Google system specs, is this it??

------------------
System Information
------------------
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.130801-1533)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion g7 Notebook PC
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version CCB.03.72.35F.26
Processor: AMD A6-4400M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3560MB RAM
Page File: 1313MB used, 5805MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode


----------



## replay

is this a semi new notebook.............. how old? 

do u suspect u have a virus??


----------



## nebuchadnezzer2

yeah, that should be most of what people will need to try and sort it out. 

I have almost the exact same issue on my PC, but i suspect its my AVG causing it for me, that or something somewhere went horribly wrong while it was turned off for a few weeks. Whenever i move my damn PC i can get a proper boot out of it. it'll usually boot to Logo, or boot to blackscreen and force a hard reset. I'll post a thread of my own this afternoon, after work.


----------



## blues_harp28

jaz246, download Security Check by screen317 from.
http://screen317.spywareinfoforum.org/
Or
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/securitycheck/

Save it to your Desktop.
Double click the install icon.
If using Vista or Win 7 - right click the icon - run as Administrator
A command Prompt window will open.
Let it scan the Pc - press any key when asked.
It should now open in Notepad.
Copy and Paste the result of the scan in the reply box below.

The saved log will be called checkup.txt.
===============================
Download AdwCleaner to your desktop.
Click on the *Download Now* button and save it to your desktop.

NOTE: If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter then click on OK in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close any browsers that may be open - double click on the ADWCleaner icon on your desktop

Click on the *Scan* button.
Let it scan your Pc - when that is done click on the *Report* button.
The report will appear on your desktop - Copy and Paste it into your next post.


----------



## jaz246

My laptop is about a year old. I'm actually suspecting it to be an Adobe reader update that freezes, after which everything else slows down. It boots up fine in safe mode and almost seems to work fine normally until the Adobe installer pops up...

I dont think it's a virus but then again, i never finished the scan. Ill go and do that.

Good luck with your problem, nebuchadnezzer2.

EDIT: I will download the software and scan as soon as I am back at my computer in a few hours, thanks.


----------



## blues_harp28

jaz246 said:


> EDIT: I will download the software and scan as soon as I am back at my computer in a few hours, thanks.


Ok - I'm offline until tommorow, [past midnight here] will check back then.


----------



## jaz246

Results of screen317's Security Check version 0.99.73 
Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 (UAC is enabled) 
Internet Explorer 10 
*``````````````Antivirus/Firewall Check:``````````````* 
*Windows Security Center service is not running! This report may not be accurate!* 
Windows Firewall Enabled! 
AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2013 
Antivirus up to date! 
*`````````Anti-malware/Other Utilities Check:`````````* 
Java 7 Update 25 
Adobe Flash Player 11.8.800.168 
Adobe Reader 10.1.7 *Adobe Reader out of Date!* 
Mozilla Firefox (23.0.1) 
Google Chrome 29.0.1547.62 
Google Chrome 29.0.1547.66 
*````````Process Check: objlist.exe by Laurent````````* 
*`````````````````System Health check`````````````````* 
Total Fragmentation on Drive C: 
*````````````````````End of Log``````````````````````*


----------



## jaz246

# AdwCleaner v3.003 - Report created 13/09/2013 at 17:43:16
# Updated 07/09/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Jaziel - JAZIEL-HP
# Running from : C:\Users\Jaziel\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Scan

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

File Found : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml
Folder Found : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\Extensions\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}
Folder Found C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Found C:\ProgramData\Ask
Folder Found C:\SearchProtect
Folder Found C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Local\Temp\CT2260173
Folder Found C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\CT2260173
Folder Found C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\Smartbar

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Found : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}
Key Found : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE9028D0-5FFA-4E69-94E3-89EE8741F468}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASAPI32
Key Found : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASMANCS
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Found : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16686

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v23.0.1 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\prefs.js ]

Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.FF19Solved", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.FirstTime", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.SBmemberInfo.enc", "eyJzdGF0dXMiOjEsInNidHYiOnRydWUsImRhaWx5U2IiOiIwIiwiYWxsb3dTaG9wRWFybiI6dHJ1ZSwiaGFzUHJmbCI6dHJ1ZSwic0JzIjoiOCIsIm1lbWJlcklEIjo3MzQ4Mjg1LCJmTmFtZSI6IkphemllbCI[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.UserID", "UN24463676949172635");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.addressUrlXPETakeover", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.autoDisableScopes", 10);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.countryCode", "US");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.defaultSearch", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"128848965243869715\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"crossDomainAjax\":true,\"getMainFrameTitle\":true,\"getMainFrameUrl\":true,\"getSearchTerm\":true,\"insta[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.enableAlerts", "always");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.enableFix404ByUser", "FALSE");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.fixPageNotFoundErrorByUser", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.fixUrls", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.fullUserID", "UN24463676949172635.UP.20130625232418");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.homepageuserchanged", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.hxxp___www_swagbucks_com.APP_WIN_FEATURES.enc", "c2F2ZWxvY2F0aW9uPTAsc2F2ZXJlc2l6ZWRzaXplPTAsb3BlbnBvc2l0aW9uPWNsaWNr");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installDate", "14/3/2013 12:11:02");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installId", "dm");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installSessionId", "DE70C7B9-6836-48CC-AF7D-99AA88227186");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installSp", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installType", "xpe");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installUsage", "2013-05-15T01:33:49.7997908+03:00");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installUsageEarly", "2013-05-15T01:33:49.6905887+03:00");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.installerVersion", "1.4.2.3");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.isWelcomPage", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.keyword", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.lastNewTabSettings", "{\"isEnabled\":false,\"newTabUrl\":\"hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT2260173&octid=CT2260173&SearchSource=15&CUI=UN24463676949172635&SSPV=&Lay=1&UM=2\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.lastVersion", "10.20.0.513");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.mam_gk_installer_preapproved.enc", "dHJ1ZQ==");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_SEARCH_TERM\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%3A%2F%2Fforums.techguy.org%2Fwindows-7%2F1108387-system-extremely-slow-everything-not.html\",\"EB_MA[...]
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.openThankYouPage", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.openUninstallPage", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.originalSearchAddressUrl", false);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.search.searchAppId", "128848965243869715");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.search.searchCount", "2");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.searchFromAddressBarEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.searchInNewTabEnabledByUser", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.searchRevert", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.searchSuggestEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.searchUserMode", "2");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.selectToSearchBoxEnabledByUser", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"CT2260173\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"hxxp://SwagBucks.OurToolbar.com//xpi\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"Swag Bucks \"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_usage_toolbarUsageCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"2\"}");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_Configuration_lastUpdate", "1379059050540");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1379012230239");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_appTracking_lastUpdate", "1376385623672");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1379110821932");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1379058295168");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstallEarly_lastUpdate", "1368570841158");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstall_lastUpdate", "1368570841196");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_location_lastUpdate", "1372223287997");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.14.65.43_lastUpdate", "1364157537413");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.15.0.562_lastUpdate", "1365617717688");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.15.2.23_lastUpdate", "1368511303070");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.15.2.523_lastUpdate", "1368565431005");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.2.509_lastUpdate", "1372223287691");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.4.519_lastUpdate", "1374607928385");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.70.505_lastUpdate", "1377204720643");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.19.2.505_lastUpdate", "1378798102481");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.20.0.513_lastUpdate", "1379110822176");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1379058295231");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1379059050290");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1379059050281");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_setupAPI_lastUpdate", "1364080348717");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1379058294300");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1379110822000");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1379059050084");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.settingsINI", true);
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.showToolbarPermission", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.smartbar.CTID", "CT2260173");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.smartbar.toolbarName", "Swag Bucks ");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.startPage", "false");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.toolbarBornServerTime", "14-3-2013");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "14-9-2013");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.toolbarLoginClientTime", "Sun Mar 24 2013 19:31:06 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173.versionFromInstaller", "10.16.2.9");
Line Found : user_pref("CT2260173_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\":1379119159819,\"isWithState\":\"\",\"timeFromStart\":0,\"timeFromPrev\":0}]");
Line Found : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT2260173");
Line Found : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Line Found : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2260173&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN24463676949172635&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("plugin.state.npconduitfirefoxplugin", 0);
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.addressBarOwnerCTID", "CT2260173");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2260173&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN24463676949172635&UM=2&q=");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.machineId", "8SP7+IIM7AM/1P2XPNUSXSPJQ4GUG5HPRJ0HBQZXD14SW2QECS9HXP84MQAZS6KS4PNB7+R1ARJ0YME7Q6R+TG");
Line Found : user_pref("smartbar.originalSearchAddressUrl", "");

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Found : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13557 octets] - [13/09/2013 17:43:16]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13618 octets] ##########


----------



## jaz246

I had to do it all in safe mode, I don't know if that could change the accuracy of the scans. Thanks for helping so far!


----------



## blues_harp28

Does it still not start in normal mode?
Did you run a virus scan with AVG in safe mode?
Run AdwCleaner again - click Scan - let it scan and then click Clean.
Let it restart your Pc - post the log file.
=========
Download *MalwareBytes* and *SuperAntiSpyware* to your desktop.
Download the Free versions of both programs.

MalwareBytes
SuperAntiSpyware

Once they are downloaded to your desktop.
Close all open browser windows.

*MalwareBytes*
Click on the Install icon - allow it to update during the install process.
Start Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.
Click on Scanner > then quick scan > then Scan.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished - Click - Show Results.
Check that all entries are selected.
Click - Remove Selected.
When it has finished removing the malware - it will open a log file in Notepad.
Copy and paste the log file.

You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If that is the case - restart your Pc.
Then start Malwarebytes again.
Click on the Logs Tab.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - Open.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste it in your next post.

*SuperAntiSpyware*
Click on the install icon - allow it to update during the install process.
Select the Quick Scan option.
Click Scan your Computer.
Any infections or problems will be highlighted in red.
After the scan is finished.
Click Continue.
Check that everything is listed.
Click Remove Threats.
Click OK - then click Finish
You may be prompted to restart to finish the removal process.
If Yes - restart your Pc.

Start SuperAntiSpyware again.
Click View Scan Logs.
Highlight the scan log entry.
Click - View Selected Log.
The scan log will appear in Notepad.
Copy and paste in your next post.


----------



## jaz246

I was right, it's the Adobe Reader Update.

If I go to Task Manager as soon as I log in and end the process (adobeARM.exe) before it runs then the computer goes normally. I am scanning with AVG now. Even though I know what the problem is (in terms of, which program to exit out of), I will run the other scans and post them on here soon as AVG finishes. I don't know what is wrong with Adobe Reader.


----------



## blues_harp28

Start > Search > Type
services.msc

In Services - scroll to Adobe Reader Update [if it is listed there]
Right click - click properites
In the startup type drop box - select Manual option.
Click Ok.
Restart your Pc.
Make no other changes while in Services.


----------



## jaz246

# AdwCleaner v3.003 - Report created 14/09/2013 at 15:31:39
# Updated 07/09/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Jaziel - JAZIEL-HP
# Running from : C:\Users\Jaziel\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\SearchProtect
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Ask
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\AVG Secure Search
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Local\Temp\CT2260173
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\Smartbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\CT2260173
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\Extensions\{8bdea9d6-6f62-45eb-8ee9-8a81af0d2f94}
File Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\avg-secure-search.xml

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\TaskScheduler_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{DE9028D0-5FFA-4E69-94E3-89EE8741F468}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{E7DF6BFF-55A5-4EB7-A673-4ED3E9456D39}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{03E2A1F3-4402-4121-8B35-733216D61217}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{9E3B11F6-4179-4603-A71B-A55F4BCB0BEC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\TypeLib\{9C049BA6-EA47-4AC3-AED6-A66D8DC9E1D8}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{2FA28606-DE77-4029-AF96-B231E3B8F827}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{B7FCA997-D0FB-4FE0-8AFD-255E89CF9671}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{D43B3890-80C7-4010-A95D-1E77B5924DC3}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\AVG Secure Search

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16686

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v23.0.1 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\prefs.js ]

Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.ENABALE_HISTORY", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.ENABLE_RETURN_WEB_SEARCH_ON_THE_PAGE", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.FF19Solved", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.FirstTime", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.FirstTimeFF3", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.SBmemberInfo.enc", "eyJzdGF0dXMiOjEsInNidHYiOnRydWUsImRhaWx5U2IiOiIwIiwiYWxsb3dTaG9wRWFybiI6dHJ1ZSwiaGFzUHJmbCI6dHJ1ZSwic0JzIjoiOCIsIm1lbWJlcklEIjo3MzQ4Mjg1LCJmTmFtZSI6IkphemllbCI[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.UserID", "UN24463676949172635");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.addressBarTakeOverEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.addressUrlXPETakeover", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.autoDisableScopes", 10);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.countryCode", "US");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.defaultSearch", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.embeddedsData", "[{\"appId\":\"128848965243869715\",\"apiPermissions\":{\"crossDomainAjax\":true,\"getMainFrameTitle\":true,\"getMainFrameUrl\":true,\"getSearchTerm\":true,\"insta[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.enableAlerts", "always");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.enableFix404ByUser", "FALSE");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.enableSearchFromAddressBar", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.firstTimeDialogOpened", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.fixPageNotFoundError", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.fixPageNotFoundErrorByUser", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.fixPageNotFoundErrorInHidden", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.fixUrls", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.fullUserID", "UN24463676949172635.UP.20130625232418");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.homepageuserchanged", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.hxxp___www_swagbucks_com.APP_WIN_FEATURES.enc", "c2F2ZWxvY2F0aW9uPTAsc2F2ZXJlc2l6ZWRzaXplPTAsb3BlbnBvc2l0aW9uPWNsaWNr");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installDate", "14/3/2013 12:11:02");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installId", "dm");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installSessionId", "DE70C7B9-6836-48CC-AF7D-99AA88227186");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installSp", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installType", "xpe");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installUsage", "2013-05-15T01:33:49.7997908+03:00");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installUsageEarly", "2013-05-15T01:33:49.6905887+03:00");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.installerVersion", "1.4.2.3");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.isCheckedStartAsHidden", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.isEnableAllDialogs", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.isFirstTimeToolbarLoading", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.isToolbarShrinked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.isWelcomPage", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.keyword", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.lastNewTabSettings", "{\"isEnabled\":false,\"newTabUrl\":\"hxxp://search.conduit.com/?ctid=CT2260173&octid=CT2260173&SearchSource=15&CUI=UN24463676949172635&SSPV=&Lay=1&UM=2\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.lastVersion", "10.20.0.513");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.mam_gk_installer_preapproved.enc", "dHJ1ZQ==");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.migrateAppsAndComponents", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.navigationAliasesJson", "{\"EB_SEARCH_TERM\":\"\",\"EB_MAIN_FRAME_URL\":\"hxxp%3A%2F%2Fforums.techguy.org%2Fwindows-7%2F1108387-system-extremely-slow-everything-not.html\",\"EB_MA[...]
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.openThankYouPage", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.openUninstallPage", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.originalSearchAddressUrl", false);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.revertSettingsEnabled", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.search.searchAppId", "128848965243869715");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.search.searchCount", "2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.searchFromAddressBarEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.searchInNewTabEnabledByUser", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.searchInNewTabEnabledInHidden", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.searchRevert", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.searchSuggestEnabledByUser", "true");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.searchUserMode", "2");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.selectToSearchBoxEnabled", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"false\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.selectToSearchBoxEnabledByUser", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_login_isFirstLoginInvoked", "{\"dataType\":\"boolean\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_login_loginCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"4\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeCTID", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"CT2260173\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeDownloadUrl", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"hxxp://SwagBucks.OurToolbar.com//xpi\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_activeToolbarName", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"Swag Bucks \"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_toolbarGrouping_invoked", "{\"dataType\":\"string\",\"data\":\"true\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_service_usage_toolbarUsageCount", "{\"dataType\":\"number\",\"data\":\"2\"}");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_Configuration_lastUpdate", "1379176772301");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_appTrackingFirstTime_lastUpdate", "1379012230239");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_appTracking_lastUpdate", "1376385623672");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_appsMetadata_lastUpdate", "1379197570239");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_gottenAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1379058295168");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstallEarly_lastUpdate", "1368570841158");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_installUsage_ToolbarInstall_lastUpdate", "1368570841196");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_location_lastUpdate", "1372223287997");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.14.65.43_lastUpdate", "1364157537413");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.15.0.562_lastUpdate", "1365617717688");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.15.2.23_lastUpdate", "1368511303070");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.15.2.523_lastUpdate", "1368565431005");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.2.509_lastUpdate", "1372223287691");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.4.519_lastUpdate", "1374607928385");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.16.70.505_lastUpdate", "1377204720643");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.19.2.505_lastUpdate", "1378798102481");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_login_10.20.0.513_lastUpdate", "1379193629775");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_otherAppsContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1379058295231");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_searchAPI_lastUpdate", "1379176772201");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_serviceMap_lastUpdate", "1379176771557");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_setupAPI_lastUpdate", "1364080348717");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_toolbarContextMenu_lastUpdate", "1379058294300");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_toolbarSettings_lastUpdate", "1379197570318");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.serviceLayer_services_translation_lastUpdate", "1379176771565");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.settingsINI", true);
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.shouldFirstTimeDialog", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.showToolbarPermission", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.smartbar.CTID", "CT2260173");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.smartbar.Uninstall", "0");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.smartbar.toolbarName", "Swag Bucks ");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.startPage", "false");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.toolbarBornServerTime", "14-3-2013");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.toolbarCurrentServerTime", "15-9-2013");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.toolbarLoginClientTime", "Sun Mar 24 2013 19:31:06 GMT-0700 (Pacific Daylight Time)");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173.versionFromInstaller", "10.16.2.9");
Line Deleted : user_pref("CT2260173_Firefox.csv", "[{\"from\":\"Abs Layer\",\"action\":\"loading toolbar\",\"time\":1379197554468,\"isWithState\":\"\",\"timeFromStart\":0,\"timeFromPrev\":0}]");
Line Deleted : user_pref("Smartbar.keywordURLSelectedCTID", "CT2260173");
Line Deleted : user_pref("browser.search.order.1", "Ask.com");
Line Deleted : user_pref("keyword.URL", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2260173&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN24463676949172635&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("plugin.state.npconduitfirefoxplugin", 0);
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.addressBarOwnerCTID", "CT2260173");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.conduitSearchAddressUrlList", "hxxp://search.conduit.com/ResultsExt.aspx?ctid=CT2260173&SearchSource=2&CUI=UN24463676949172635&UM=2&q=");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.machineId", "8SP7+IIM7AM/1P2XPNUSXSPJQ4GUG5HPRJ0HBQZXD14SW2QECS9HXP84MQAZS6KS4PNB7+R1ARJ0YME7Q6R+TG");
Line Deleted : user_pref("smartbar.originalSearchAddressUrl", "");

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

Deleted : urls_to_restore_on_startup

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13727 octets] - [13/09/2013 17:43:16]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [13788 octets] - [14/09/2013 15:27:51]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [13600 octets] - [14/09/2013 15:31:39]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [13661 octets] ##########


----------



## jaz246

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2013.09.14.10

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16686
Jaziel :: JAZIEL-HP [administrator]

9/14/2013 3:39:34 PM
mbam-log-2013-09-14 (15-39-34).txt

Scan type: Quick scan
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 252512
Time elapsed: 35 minute(s), 55 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 1
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Local\Temp\SecondStepInstaller.exe (PUP.Optional.Conduit) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)


----------



## jaz246

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 09/14/2013 at 05:19 PM

Application Version : 5.6.1032

Core Rules Database Version : 10768
Trace Rules Database Version: 8580

Scan type : Quick Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:12:53

Operating System Information
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, Service Pack 1 (Build 6.01.7601)
UAC On - Limited User

Memory items scanned : 762
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 60558
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 15418
File threats detected : 672

Adware.Tracking Cookie
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
insight.torbit.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\PMIL97NW.txt [ /atdmt.combing.com ]
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\FBMB6QUD.txt [ /accounts.google.com ]
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\A1XEUVVZ.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
meta.wikimedia.org [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\XWZRN1P9.txt [ /atdmt.com ]
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\FLUHTKSI.txt [ /revsci.net ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Cookies\Low\3R82QZYQ.txt [ /c.atdmt.com ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tns-counter.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
count.rbc.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.engine.mediamir.medialand.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.engine.mediamir.medialand.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.medialand.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.medialand.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.hearstdigital.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.highbeam.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
insight-beacon.torbit.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.wpni.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.amazonlocal.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.yourdailymedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.yourdailymedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yourdailymedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yourdailymedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yourdailymedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
media.photobucket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
media.photobucket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
www.virginmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
da.virginmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
da.virginmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.fieldandstream.com.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.warnerbros.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.tripod.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaite.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaite.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mediaite.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.account.live.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.account.live.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.usatoday1.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.msnbc.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.raccooonsexdungeon.tumblr.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.raccooonsexdungeon.tumblr.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.tumblr.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.tumblr.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
pulse-analytics-beacon.reutersmedia.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
algoclicks.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.algoclicks.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.e-2dj6wjnyegdjeho.stats.esomniture.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.track.exclusivecpa.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cbsdigitalmedia.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atlanticmedia.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mmstat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cnzz.mmstat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.wileypublishing.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cbs.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.timeinc.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.mswmwpapolloprod.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.eaeacom.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.usnews.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.stanford.edu [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.origin-cdn-www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.origin-cdn-www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.s.clickability.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.survey.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.stanford.edu [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.stanford.edu [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.stats.complex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.stats.complex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accountkiller.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accountkiller.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.eventbrite.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
meta.wikimedia.org [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
uk.sitestat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.youtube.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.estat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\ROAMING\MOZILLA\FIREFOX\PROFILES\1521EPAB.DEFAULT\COOKIES.SQLITE ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.imrworldwide.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.dmtracker.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ad.mlnadvertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.specificclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.amazon-adsystem.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.speedshiftmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adxpose.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.overture.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.technoratimedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.apmebf.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.solvemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtechus.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
insight-beacon.torbit.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
insight.torbit.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickbooth.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.aim4media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adtech.de [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeviewads.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.aim4media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
traffic.prod.cobaltgroup.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.linksynergy.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.timeinc.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.xiti.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media.adfrontiers.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.estat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.kontera.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.bs.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adinterax.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ghmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
underdog.rotator.hadj1.adjuggler.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.findlaynorthvw.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.madadsmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.histats.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.nextag.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.1sadx.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.click.ro [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.click.ro [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.click.ro [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.count.brat-online.ro [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediapointro.adocean.pl [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.click.ro [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.click.ro [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.adreactor.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
a.intentmedia.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.files.bannersnack.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.files.bannersnack.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.serving-sys.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.interclick.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.origin-cdn-www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.origin-cdn-www.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.elitedai.ly [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.elitedaily.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeviewads.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eyeviewads.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media-servers.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.chicagosuntimes.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
engine.888media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
engine.888media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
engine.888media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
engine.888media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.popsci.com.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.care2.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
imp.bid.ace.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.teenadvice.about.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cbsdigitalmedia.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
in.getclicky.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.****yeahfluiddynamics.tumblr.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.****yeahfluiddynamics.tumblr.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver.bz [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstbeacon.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
aistat.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.postmedia.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.postmedia.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.postmedia.demdex.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.canwestglobal.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
img-cdn.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
track.adform.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.adform.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.askthepilot.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.askthepilot.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.askthepilot.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
timesofindia.indiatimes.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.yadro.ru [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ewscripps.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.247realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.martiniadnetwork.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
statse.webtrendslive.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
adserver1.zenoviaexchange.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.adsrvmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ads.adsrvmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.adsrvmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.adsrvmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.adsrvmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.network.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
app.videostat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
app.videostat.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.h.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.intermundomedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.www.seventeen.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
mediaservices-d.openxenterprise.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.liveperson.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.googleadservices.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.speedshiftmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
www.burstnet.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.realmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
delivery.adseekmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.warnerbros.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.survey.g.doubleclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.c1.atdmt.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mswmwpapolloprod.122.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ar.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
demandmedia.trc.taboola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.themis-media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.eaeacom.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lucidmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.admedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.lfstmedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.clickfuse.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tacoda.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pro-market.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.mediaplex.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.oracle.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ru4.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accountingcoach.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accountingcoach.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.collective-media.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.hearstmagazines.112.2o7.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.revsci.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.fastclick.net [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.insightexpressai.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.statcounter.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.media6degrees.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.zedo.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.tribalfusion.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.cracked.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.advertising.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.legolas-media.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.ads.pointroll.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
ad.yieldmanager.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.at.atwola.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.casalemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.invitemedia.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
accounts.google.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]
.questionmarket.com [ C:\USERS\JAZIEL\APPDATA\LOCAL\GOOGLE\CHROME\USER DATA\DEFAULT\COOKIES ]


----------



## jaz246

I also followed the instructions with the Adobe Reader Update. Didn't work, unfortunately, but at least I can run out of Safe Mode. It's a chore to have to exit out of AdobeARM.exe everytime, though.


----------



## blues_harp28

Click Start - in the search box.
Type 
msconfig

Click on the Start Up Tab.
Write down carefully what is listed and post the list here.
Or post a screenshot 
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot
======
AdwCleaner needs to be run until it comes back clean.
Run again - Scan - Clean - post the log file.


----------



## jaz246

# AdwCleaner v3.004 - Report created 17/09/2013 at 02:10:23
# Updated 15/09/2013 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Jaziel - JAZIEL-HP
# Running from : C:\Users\Jaziel\Desktop\adwcleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16686

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v23.0.1 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\1521epab.default\prefs.js ]

-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\Jaziel\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [13727 octets] - [13/09/2013 17:43:16]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [13788 octets] - [14/09/2013 15:27:51]
AdwCleaner[R2].txt - [1220 octets] - [17/09/2013 01:55:14]
AdwCleaner[R3].txt - [1194 octets] - [17/09/2013 02:09:12]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [13754 octets] - [14/09/2013 15:31:39]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [1285 octets] - [17/09/2013 01:57:05]
AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1116 octets] - [17/09/2013 02:10:23]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S2].txt - [1176 octets] ##########


----------



## jaz246

And now, the msconfig results. I noticed the Adobe Update software and disabled the option, then restarted my computer for AdwCleaner. There was no problem. So for some reason AdobeARM.exe makes my computer extraordinarily slow, and disabling it fixed it.


----------



## blues_harp28

Start > Search > Type
msconfig
In msconfig - Start up tab.
Untick all entries *Except*

AVG Internet Security
GroveMonitor Utility

Apply > Ok > Reboot your Pc.

The System Configuration Utility box will appear on retstart - saying changes have been made.
Tick the box on the lower left and then OK.

*Any entry can be re-enabled using msconfig - if it needs to be*
http://netsquirrel.com/msconfig/index.html


----------



## jaz246

It is done.

My computer is running normally now, so I think this problem is pretty much solved. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## blues_harp28

:up: thanks for the update.


----------



## nebuchadnezzer2

Good to see you found a solution.
Mine was the opposite of good luck. turned out my HDD had a fault, and needs to be RTMed to be fixed. and no data off it either, plus 2-6 weeks for it.  At least ill be able to redownload everything, or close to it.


----------

